# Baked Apple recipe?



## KathyJ (Oct 4, 2006)

hi everyone-
I'm looking for a baked apple recipe - the kind with the dough around the apple. My mom used to make these when I was growing up and it's not in her hand-written cookbook. I found one online that sounds similar, but was curious if any of you had a tried and true recipe.
Thanks!


----------



## Alix (Oct 4, 2006)

Kathy, the only ones I have ever had are cored apples wrapped in pastry dough and then filled with brown sugar, cinnamon and nuts. Is that what you want?


----------



## shpj4 (Oct 4, 2006)

*Kathy*

I have never tried a Baked Apple receipe surrounded by dough.  It sounds very interesting and I will research it out.


----------



## KathyJ (Oct 4, 2006)

Alix said:
			
		

> Kathy, the only ones I have ever had are cored apples wrapped in pastry dough and then filled with brown sugar, cinnamon and nuts. Is that what you want?


 
I think so.... I remember the apple being completely covered in pastry and I think Mom cored it, just not sure if she put anything inside  It seems like there was a reddish sauce she put over them after they were cooked.

My sister doesn't have the recipe either, but she might remember more. I'll have to call her.

thanks
any and all help appreciated....


----------



## KathyJ (Oct 4, 2006)

maybe they're more of an apple dumpling..... ????
did a search and found these....

this sounds familiar....
http://southernfood.about.com/od/bakedapples/r/blbb582.htm

or this (although this doesn't have the pastry around it)
http://southernfood.about.com/od/bakedapples/r/bln91.htm


was hoping for a tried and true recipe though
so, still open to recipes from you.


----------



## Alix (Oct 4, 2006)

OK, Kathy my pastry recipe is simple: (covers about 8 apples)

2/3c lard
2 c flour
4-5 tbsps very cold water

Cut the lard into the flour using a blender, knives, whatever you normally use. Pour in the water until the dough sticks together. Try not to work the dough too much. Roll out half at a time to what would be a thick pie shell (1/8 inch or thicker maybe? I don't measure), whatever it would take to make this cover roughly 4 apples. Cut pastry in 4. Place washed and cored apple in the center of a pastry square. Fill the core with a couple tbsps brown sugar, some chopped nuts and raisins if you like them. Bring the pastry up and pinch it together at the top of the apple. (You can get fancy and make it look like leaves if you wish) Repeat process for other apples. Bake in the oven for about 45 minutes to an hour at 325. 

I'm sorry I can't be more exact on the temp or time for baking. Maybe someone else will post and you'll get a better idea from them.


----------



## KathyJ (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks Alix....
I think I'm wanting some childhood comfort food
and I'm missing Mom


----------



## goaliehockeymom (Nov 22, 2006)

*Apple Dumplings (to die for)*

I had to beg for 6 months to get this receipe! I used granny smith apples and only had 4 with the same of the rest of ingredients and that made it a little sweet, but still REALLY GOOD! Took me 10 minutes to make 45 minutes watching TV to cook and 5 seconds for all four apple dumplings to evaporate. LOL. 

Apple Dumplings:
(1) 9” piecrust for every 2 apples
***
6 tart applies
***
1 C sugar
2 C Water
3 tblsp butter
¼ tsp cinnamon
*** 
½ C sugar
1 ½ tsp cinnamon
***
1 dollop of butter for each apple

Heat oven 425 degrees. Cut piecrust into 7” square, piece together edges for second square, repeat. Peal & core apples (if you have pampered chief peeler it is OK that the applies will be sliced.) bring 1 C sugar, 2 C water, 3 tablespoons butter & ¼ teaspoon cinnamon to a boil in pan. Mix the ½ C sugar and 1 ½ tsp cinnamon in a container you can pour from. Place one apple on each square and pour some the dry ingredients into the center of the apples put a dollop of butter. Wrap the apple up and place in pan. If wrap won't stay put a toothpick to be pulled out later. Pour liquid over top. Put pan into oven 40-45 minutes until tops are brown. Cool & serve or freeze for later!


----------



## KathyJ (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks so much for the recipe....
I still haven't had time to try any out. hopefully, things will calm down in two weeks and then Christmas!
well, maybe after the new year!!


----------

